# Blue Screen Driver IRQL Not Less or Equal



## sushi11us (Sep 28, 2009)

Running Windows XP on a Dell Inspiron E1505

Recently had issues while computer is both sitting idle and when I am using programs or on the internet. 

Computer cuts to a blue screen that reads the following message:

Driver IRQL Not Less or Equal

Stop
0x000000D1
0x00000008
0x00000002
0x00000000
0xF726D858

NDIS.sys

Address 
F726D858
F7258000


Any help or tips would be great as this problem keeps causing me to manual shutdown and restart my computer.

Thank you


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The first thing I would check is you RAM
Run Memtest 86+ under my signature to test your ram.

If you have multiple sticks remove them and test one at a time for at least 7 passes.
This may take some time, but it is important.

Are all your drivers up to date?
Make and model of this computer.

Bill


----------



## sushi11us (Sep 28, 2009)

Dell Inspiron e1505 purchased approximately 4 years ago.

I really have no idea what i am doing. R there any step by step instructions you can give me to make it easier. Like which Memtest86 link i should be running.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
Did you test the memory (RAM) yet?
Bill


----------



## sushi11us (Sep 28, 2009)

I really have no idea what i am doing. R there any step by step instructions you can give me to make it easier. Like which Memtest86 link i should be running.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is the direct link to Memtest86+:
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

Select the *Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip)*
Download to the Desktop
*Extract* the file to a folder
Inside this folder is an *ISO Image*.
Insert a *CD* in your *CD burner*
Open your *CD* burning program
You need to select *Burn a Image*
*Browse* to the *ISO Image *you downloaded and burn the *ISO *file as an image

Reboot the computer 
Make sure it is selected to boot from CD *first*
Memtest86+ should start up without it going to Windows
Run the test on you memory for atleast* 7* passes
Any errors will shown on the *lower* part of the screen
If you have errors you will need to replace you memory (*RAM*)

If you have more than 1 stick of RAM installed you should remove them and test each stick one at a time.

Let me know how the test goes.

Bill


----------

